# Paddleschool Director and Instructors Needed--Fort Collins



## Mountain Shop PRK (May 5, 2004)

Looking for that ideal seasonal job? Poudre River Kayaks and the Mountain Shop in Fort Collins is now accepting resumes for the 2006 season for instruction, sales, and possibly director of the paddleschool. Applicants must possess an ACA kayak instruction certification, have solid paddling experience, and great personal and group interactive skills. Resumes may be submitted to The Mountain Shop, attn:Human Resources, 632 S. Mason Street, Fort Collins, CO 80524. Call 970-493-5720 with questions, or email [email protected]. 

(The Mountain Shop is an equal opportunity employer operating in the Roosevelt Forestunder special use permit from the USFS.)


----------

